# Poljot



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Do Poljot still use Russian movements in their watches or are they ETA ones ? I seem to remember reading somewhere that they'd started using ETA (of course it could have been a beer induced holucination







)

Also what's the quality & finish like of these watches ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Poljot have used eta movements for sure, I've seen some on sites and nearly bought one once.

Not sure they use them now though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im pretty sure they do...There is even one with a 7750 engine now









Got it yet Mac?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The watches that are refered to as Poljot are actually made by Volmax, there have been big changes this year with Poljot being broken up and sold. The Poljot name will now be restricted to the movements only.

Volmax still use Poljot movements in their Aviator - Buran - Shturmanskie range but have also started using ETA 7750.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Where you been John?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im pretty sure they do...There is even one with a 7750 engine now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet


----------

